# No one fished this weekend?



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Other than Hueski (nice catches BWT and congrats on the keeper), it's hard to believe no one went out? I'm sure some did, but decided to not to post a report. Alright, let's pump some life in here. Let me start.

On Saturday, me and a buddy of mine decided to hit CHSP pier for some flounder. Also, we wanted to win the rod/reel combo that Lighthouse View Bait & Tackle was giving away to the first person to score a legal flounder. The pier opened last Wednesday and so far no one has caught a keeper. Me and my buddy talked trash on who will win it (of course, I said I will).

We got to the pier at 6:30am and went to work. It was horseshoe crab city central!!! Most people were bottom fishing (cut bait and live minnows) while we were tossing gulp tipped with bait. At 10:00am or so, I had a nice flounder on (keeper between 17''-18''). My heart was pumping as I saw a keeper. Just as I was about to flip the fish over the rail, it went unbuttoned and I fell to the pier and cried "noooooo". LOL!!! We'll, I thought it was a horseshoe crab and didn't set the hook. 

So, I decided to fish near the front and about 40mins later, my buddy walks towards me with a, we'll, ... a keeper. I was happy it was him who got one. We then went to the tackle shop and claimed his prize (his pic is on the tackle shop FB). It was a pretty good setup if I may say so myself. It was a Penn Battle outfit that was priced at $150.00. My buddy's face gleamed all day and busted my chops relentless. It's what friends do, so we had a blast. 

Anyway, around noon, we relocated to IRI and fished for 2hrs with no hits. We decided to hit OC Inlet and daummm, I'm so glad my buddy was the driver or else I would have crashed my car from googling at the awesome eye candies!!! LOL!!

We fished the inlet for about 1.5 hrs and caught nothing (he had 2 hits). After a nice meal at Bonfire, we went back to CHSP and hope the nightime bite improves. We got there at 8:00pm and was told there was a keeper flounder caught. From then till midnight, not one fish was landed by anyone (we'll over 100 lines).

Anyway, we packed it in at midnight and the dude who caught the keeper gave me his keeper. Regardless of the non-action day, it was still an AWESOME trip.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay. Now that I posted my report, if you read this and went out, please share yours. You don't have to mention the location. Good or skunked, let's hear it!!!!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

U did better than Grady black and I. We went to deal isl sat morning Grady got a Atlantic sting ray I got a skunk.we moved over to roaring pt looking for croakers and "12" white perch but only 6" ers. Sunday I went to bushwood again only sm wp. Guys at nite got some croakers and blue cats again I got a skunk. Monday fished the severn caught a few sm wp. When wife gets better I'll hit the beach for flounder


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Went to Solomons before midnite for a couple hours and got some croakers.


----------



## Lobo29 (Oct 24, 2012)

bloodworm said:


> Went to Solomons before midnite for a couple hours and got some croakers.


What were they biting


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

I went fishing for women at the wedding I attended over the weekend. Does that count?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Damm Surfnsam, that sucked!!!!

Hey Bloodworm, didn't go to PAX for the croakers? Anyway, how big were they? And guys, thanks for posting.

Alright folks, let's hear some more!!!!

Did you go out Lobo29?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Twinkies said:


> I went fishing for women at the wedding I attended over the weekend. Does that count?


Did you get lucky?? LOL!!! If so, yes...


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Nah my wife and kids were keeping an eye on me. 

Sorry the only report I got no fish at SPSP, unless you want to make a giant salad.


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Which would be a better spot to fish for croakers now, bushwood or solomons pier


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome! I can still hear your friend gloating. I try to avoid the crowds so I decided to not fish over the memorial weekend. I heard some places where up to capacity on the piers and you would have wasted a trip going there.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

That is a good report. Thanks TunaFish ! I was going to go to CHSP fishing pier, but changed my mind to wait till a week day. I did fish Sat. I think I caught a few crappie and made a report. I Think !


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice report sounded like a lit of fun. Nothing like a road trip. I did pretty good caught 43 white perch, 1 keeper rock. It was nice getting out on the water. Bloodworms and soft crab were the bait of choice. I can't wait until the croakers show up.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

I hope to check out the CHSP pier soon. Its the longest walk Ill have in a year.

WP is fun when nothing else is biting. Its pretty thick all around the bay now. Get out there and catch some!


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Friday, DSSP, sand north of IRI, me, one bump, and a couple "I think that was a bite". Wife, two skates. Cut bait, bloods and squid. Put the squid away after the skates, and nothing after that. Not much happening around us, though not many people either. Left when the late sleeping beach goers started arriving.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Whats the best trash bag to bring if i want to fish where you guys are? 
Glad? Heafty Sinch Sack? 
Im worriied about the stench of trash fish. Should i get the odor control bags?
Seriously i want to keep my garbage fish as fresh as possible


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I was at Solomons rec ended up decent size to twelve in and 50/50 on squid and nitecrawlers w bloods being 13.50 nowadays


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

My apologies guys. I was intoxicated last night and the above comment was a failed attempt at humor. Ive got a killer hangover this morning


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice Report!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Thanks all and thanks for posting the reports folks. 

Hate to say it, but it's nice reading skunked reports instead of the "where are" questions.

And you, bad, bad Ford man, coffee my man, black coffee!!! Never been there myself, but I heard it works.

Hey KW, how are you doing? Surprised to not see you out there in the C&R spot. It was good spring.

Bloodworm, nice to know and thanks for the info. I hope to bump into you at PAX next spring.

AndyPat, you could have won that rod and reel. LOL!!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

1BadF350 said:


> My apologies guys. I was intoxicated last night and the above comment was a failed attempt at humor. Ive got a killer hangover this morning


*Drinkin and typin aye.....  A bad combo.*

Been there......done that!


----------



## k_brad (Aug 12, 2015)

Threw plugs and bucktails on a DE beach at sunrise on saturday to no avail. Birds were picking up bunker. Saturday afternoon got a couple shorts at IRI despite all the boat traffic and people. Sunday got the skunk although I did have two gulp swimming mullets bitten in half on consecutive casts. Not sure if it was a bluefish or flounder. As I had to leave sunday it seemed to be turning on as high tide approached. I saw two boats within casting distance of the north jetty pull in very large stripers.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

How you been Pete? I was out there a half dozen times but only caught one and that was across the bridge. I was planning on fishing CHSP like you guys but decided I didn't want to deal with the Crowds. 




TunaFish said:


> Thanks all and thanks for posting the reports folks.
> 
> Hate to say it, but it's nice reading skunked reports instead of the "where are" questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

k_brad said:


> although I did have two gulp swimming mullets bitten in half on consecutive casts. Not sure if it was a bluefish or flounder..


Thanks for the report.

I usually like to pacify myself by convincing myself that it was the blues. Speaking of which, I read in Lighthouse View Tackle that there were some gators at front of the pier.

Cool KW. Doing good. I've been fishing more so far this year than last thus far. I hope it contuinues. Realizing that we had a warm winter, I started early. Very early and got into them good.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> *Drinkin and typin aye.....  A bad combo.*
> 
> Been there......done that!


Reminds me of my younger days.:--| I always blamed it on bad ice.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

Fished a quiet piece of shoreline on the Eastern Shore.
Peelers for bait.
Lots of grass, lots of rays, lots of shorts.
But still ended up with keepers each day, as well as a mess o' perch.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

ESRob said:


> Fished a quiet piece of shoreline on the Eastern Shore.
> Peelers for bait.
> Lots of grass, lots of rays, lots of shorts.
> But still ended up with keepers each day, as well as a mess o' perch.


Cool. Congrats on the keepers. This is the year of "The grass" for sure. I pulled in few pounds in Sandy Hook NJ, DSSP, and Ches Bay. Thanks for the report.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

TunaFish said:


> Thanks all and thanks for posting the reports folks.
> 
> Hate to say it, but it's nice reading skunked reports instead of the "where are" questions.
> 
> ...


 LOL! " I coulda been a contender" I have a few question for you. How far out on the pier did you guys get the flounder hits, and were your bites casting out from the pier, or close to the pier pilings? I am thinking about wading the area. Maybe!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

andypat said:


> LOL! " I coulda been a contender" I have a few question for you. How far out on the pier did you guys get the flounder hits, and were your bites casting out from the pier, or close to the pier pilings? I am thinking about wading the area. Maybe!!


Close towards the pilings. I tend to work up and down the pier. The one that I lost was at the skinny section. But, the trick is not to stay in one spot too long and I always cast at an angle, unless if it's too crowded than I cast straight out (but with a short cast).


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Went fishing yesterday. I took my father in law who fished for the very first time. We had fun caching cow nose sting rays. Each weighed over 30 pounds. The plan was to catch WP, but there were ray every few feet swimming everywhere. Once they left for a couple hours we were able to catch 3 dozen large WP. Fishing for the first time and having pullage for 10-20 minutes on a ray is pretty sweet. I'm glad he had a great time.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for all the updates.hope to get out there soon.tight lines to all.be safe out there


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

hey pete, down in hatteras last week. Jorge already caught a couple sharks. jorge thought this was big shark so he tagged in erik. btw, beaches close to vehicles at 9pm, jorge hooks this at 840. They horse it in, thinking its a big shark. erik's like, i get .5 point and in every pic...LOL.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

LOL!!! That is awesome Fred!!! I can't imagine the ruckus these 2 guys stirs up during such excitement. Going from Cobias to Croakers, I will officially ban ya'll at PLO for targeting these little sissy fish from here on!!!


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

"That's not a knife, this is a knife" croakers "That's not a fish, THIS is a fish!" 

Nice catch fellas!


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

TunaFish said:


> LOL!!! That is awesome Fred!!! I can't imagine the ruckus these 2 guys stirs up during such excitement. Going from Cobias to Croakers, I will officially ban ya'll at PLO for targeting these little sissy fish from here on!!!


heck, we were all excited. if it was a shark, we wanted to see what kind and how big. When it finally hit the sand, we had to do a double take, since normally don't catch cobia at night. Hey, we fish for whatever's biting...lol...including croakers, spot, perch, etc.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

TunaFish said:


> Close towards the pilings. I tend to work up and down the pier. The one that I lost was at the skinny section. But, the trick is not to stay in one spot too long and I always cast at an angle, unless if it's too crowded than I cast straight out (but with a short cast).


 Thanks! WOW!! Nice cobia!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Very Nice !!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fish-on said:


> heck, we were all excited. if it was a shark, we wanted to see what kind and how big. When it finally hit the sand, we had to do a double take, since normally don't catch cobia at night. Hey, we fish for whatever's biting...lol...including croakers, spot, perch, etc.


Fred, do you remember the good old days where we used to have monikers like "WBB, Asian Connection, Fishing Warriors" etc.. We'll, I always think of "Fun Bunch" to describe you guys. You can hear the laughter from Erik and Jorge in the entire park. Those guys are sure entertaining and always crack me up!!!


----------

